# Tired of hurting.



## Oldjarhead (Apr 1, 2017)

54 years old and many days I feel beat to crap. I do have my good days which is kinda weird. Anyways I'm always working around something in the gym, a sore shoulder, joint pain in a knee, sometimes the neck, and the always present screaming elbow. These problems are the product of a couple hard landings from jumping outta and off of siht in the military and a near fatal motorcycle accident between 80 and 86. I'm no mountain mover or evan remotely close to taking my shirt off and impressing anybody that knows how to move around in the gym. At best I look OK for a guy that in less than one year will technically be a senior citizen. That's my disclaimer. The question, I'm interested in hgh and what it can offer in a anti aging dose, 2-3 iu. I could care less about getting bigger from it or evan the fat loss aspect. From what I've researched this may or may not provide any benefit to my needs. I'm not as Nieve as to think that there is a miracle drug out there, I'm just investigating this avenue to perhaps take some of the edge off. In addition I don't want to open a can of worms from long term use which I'm certain would be in line for what my situation is. I guess that's it. Best Regards.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2017)

2-3 Iu of real gh is great for what you want..I bet 99% here train around something that hurts..Its just how it is in sports


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2017)

Some GH wouldn't be bad. It won't bring you pain relief but it will help with sleep and recovery quite a bit.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as yourself, same age, same pain for the most part. I used GH for a few months with very subtle if any benefits in the pain relieving aspect, I'm sure it affects everyone differently though. I used it for about 6months, longer might be the ticket???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2017)

gh made my joints hurt more


----------



## Oldjarhead (Apr 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Some GH wouldn't be bad. It won't bring you pain relief but it will help with sleep and recovery quite a bit.[/QUOTE Sleep and recovery would be welcomed. More nights than not are spent tossing and turning trying to get something comfortable. Knowing that everybody is different would you think that running GH for say 8-10-12 months or perhaps longer if I'm enjoying the bennifiets at 2-3 iu, would bring on any irreversible sides.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2017)

Oldjarhead said:


> PillarofBalance said:
> 
> 
> > Some GH wouldn't be bad. It won't bring you pain relief but it will help with sleep and recovery quite a bit.[/QUOTE Sleep and recovery would be welcomed. More nights than not are spent tossing and turning trying to get something comfortable. Knowing that everybody is different would you think that running GH for say 8-10-12 months or perhaps longer if I'm enjoying the bennifiets at 2-3 iu, would bring on any irreversible sides.
> ...


----------



## Dex (Apr 2, 2017)

Wait, wait, wait...senior citizen is 55 where you are? It is 65 here in Murica.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 2, 2017)

Dex said:


> Wait, wait, wait...senior citizen is 55 where you are? It is 65 here in Murica.



Not at Dennys!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 2, 2017)

According to AARP it's sooner than 55.  Imn52 and they're already sending me their BS.  I can't speak to GH, I know getting on TRT a few years ago helped me.  Still always something that hurts though.  Look at it as affirmation of life.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Apr 3, 2017)

Dex said:


> Wait, wait, wait...senior citizen is 55 where you are? It is 65 here in Murica.


Lol[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Segoe UI, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif], yes i believe 65 is closer to the age, federally speaking. Here in Calif senior living and communities, many travel and entertainment discounts apply to persons over 55 and evan 50 in some instances. I was just giving an analogy. Although I suppose it does'nt matter in my case, in all likely hood  ill be doing something till the day i die. Ya I am  sorry to say I am in California, I am surround by Libtards and idiots, but Im giving it Hell and not out of the fight yet. Thanks for everyones Regards, and I especially enjoy the banter. God Bless You All.

[/FONT]


----------



## Oldjarhead (Apr 3, 2017)

Oldjarhead said:


> Lol, yes i believe 65 is closer to the age, federally speaking. Here in Calif senior living and communities, many travel and entertainment discounts apply to persons over 55 and evan 50 in some instances. I was just giving an analogy. Although I suppose it does'nt matter in my case, in all likely hood ill be doing something till the day i die. Ya I am sorry to say I am in California, I am surround by Libtards and idiots, but Im giving it Hell and not out of the fight yet. Thanks for everyones Regards, and I especially enjoy the banter. God Bless You All.


----------

